# What is this called and how is it used?



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Never seen this before


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

That's called a vent and is used to prevent traps from siphoning out.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> That's called a vent and is used to prevent traps from siphoning out.


That's funny. The blue thing. I never have seen such fitting


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

The real problem at this place is Phorid flies 











They are everywhere


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Found Possible nesting location


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

wow those are bad. That cleanout.....Cuda told me about those a long time ago. If I remember right they were part of the european fernco products but my memory is usually off. 

Any thoughts on the flies?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

We think we found a nesting location but we haven't received approve to open any walls yet. I know it sounds crazy but its at a high end senior living center and they don't like holes in the main area. We will wait for approvals do see how it goes


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Isn't it a test tee?


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

it's a test tee


----------

